# Question for Mr. Anderson!



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2003)

What ever happened to a ferocious tourny fighter in the 70's, went by the name of "Monster Man" Eddy.

This guy was BIG, came out of Detoit, I believe. A fantastic fighter(Korean stylist). He later was knocked out at least twice, and retreated into boxing a bit, to sharpen his skills. He wasn't successful. The last time I saw him he was fighting full contact (PKA), and was knocked out in the 1st round by Scott Ross. It was ugly, and quick.

Any help out there?

Thanks

__________________


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 7, 2003)

Mr. Castillo,
Hoo boy, that is a tough one.  I don't honestly know.  If you can get ahold of Howard Jackson, he'd be the guy to ask.  Other than that, any of you Chicagoans out there know of any info?

Yours,
Dan


----------

